# Feta Cheese with Herbs (an excellent appetizer)



## balibar (Dec 26, 2003)

I've used several recipes from this website, so I thought I owed it a contribution. This is a very simple appetizer that I make very often. My guests really love it. I hope some of you will enjoy too.

FETA CHEESE WITH HERBS:

Cut feta cheese into small cubes. Chop up a  lot of cilantro, flat leaf parsley, chives and origano. Add to the cheese with some very good olive oil and a bit of garlic paste (so you won't chance to bite into raw garlic). Mix the whole thing delicately to make sure your cheese won't turn completely green and crumble. Serve as an appetizer with cocktails. 
Et voilà! Bon appétit!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2003)

Sounds right up my alley!!!  Thanks - it would make a good "spread" for my grilled veggie panino!!


----------

